# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Ephedrine

## doxmaster

I wasnt sure were to put this but about a year ago I used to play football and when we had weightroom training a few guys who i knew used to use ehedrine when we did our powerlifts and testing max bench, squat and deadlift and they said it really helped. I did some research on it and some sites listed that it improves contractile muscle strength but what i wanna know is it ok to use it when your only 17 to improve your 3 lift total or does it have serious side effects on the endocrine system at my age?

----------


## uncle_tom

Basically, E. doesn't affect your system.
Though, ensure that you don't have heart problems.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> *Basically, E. doesn't affect your system.*
> Though, ensure that you don't have heart problems.


Elaborate on this reference?





> I wasnt sure were to put this but about a year ago I used to play football and when we had weightroom training a few guys who i knew used to use ehedrine when we did our powerlifts and testing max bench, squat and deadlift and they said it really helped. I did some research on it and some sites listed that it improves contractile muscle strength but what i wanna know is it ok to use it when your only 17 to improve your 3 lift total or does it have serious side effects on the endocrine system at my age?


As already covered, if no heart problems ephedrine will be fine used in moderation. But make sure to implement 'time off' every so often for a few weeks to allow upregulation and recovery of receptors / adrenal glands.

In my opinion, ephedrine is one of, if not the best performance drug in the world.

EDIT: At your age, stick with 25-50mg per dosing.

----------


## uncle_tom

Maverick, I meant to say that E. does not affect at all the test production.

----------


## quarry206

just my opinion..

an ECA stack is good while powerlifting. but for me it took about two weeks in my system before i could really go hard and heavy. . i would get ramped up to fast until about the two week mark.

when it comes to powerlifting, or just wanting to increase strait power, there is more improvement to be bad in workout design, than supplements.

but i am not implying supplements are unless, only that it does more to make sure you are working out to your goals. because 90% of people in the gym even if knowledgeable, are working out for size or for well being not power and strength.

----------


## doxmaster

I just took 50 mg of ephedrine and 300 mg of caffiene and i feel just stronger and faster i squted 20 lbs more than normal and feeling really focused thanx for the advice

----------


## Cousinbutch

You should probably stick to 25 mg of Ephedrine IMO, 50 is pushing it. Unless you're a 300 pounder

----------


## oldschoolfitness

i am anywhere 220 - 250 or so depending and a lot older (30) but 25mg e 200mg c and 1 aspirin a day (3x day except for aspirin) helped overall focus and allowed me to shed some serious fat and cut up pretty damn lean over the summer. benifical yes but like anything moderation is the key.

----------


## Fat Guy

:Haha:

----------


## eiff

If you're a research type guy, take a look at PubMed # 18550961

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18550961

"Although subjects reported increased alertness and enhanced mood after supplementation with caffeine and ephedra, there were no significant differences between any of the treatments in muscle strength, muscle endurance, or peak anaerobic power. Our results do not support the contention that supplementation with ephedra or caffeine will enhance either muscle strength or anaerobic exercise performance."

For what it's worth. People's experience will say otherwise of course.

----------


## slfmade

This thread was over 9 months old...just sayin!

----------


## titan13

> This thread was over 9 months old...just sayin!


But yet Im reading it right now...just sayin!

----------


## TheChosen1

:Haha:  Now that's this thread is almost 2 years old and walking on its own. I can't help but wonder if the person who started it even gives a damn about the replies, if they're still here.

----------


## doxmaster

rofl wow this was one of the first threads I ever posted here and yeah I found eca stacks to be very helpful with focus, fat loss and helping me lift heavier weights.

----------


## crispyCraka

The best effect of ephedrine while lifting is its effect on bronchial dilation. Higher volume=more O2=more ATP.

----------

